# Hi, I'm from Springfield, MA



## Avalon3

I got my Kindle a year ago and I just found this forum through Amazon's Kindle Forum.  I love my Kindle and have over 400 books downloaded.  One day I bought so many books my credit card security department called me and asked if I made all those purchases.  I told them "yes" and after that they didn't call again.

There's so many great things about having the Kindle.  Regular books take up so much space and need to be dusted.  I like the larger font and the newspaper print is easy on the eyes.  I like being able to search the web through my Kindle and to send myself email.  

My sister Debbie lives in Texas.  We like a lot of the same books.  I bought her a Kindle and kept the account under my name.  So she has access to all of my books.

Long live the Kindle!


----------



## Dori

Welcome to Kindleboards.  You will find many interesting topics here, and as a long time kindler your posts will be valuable as well.


----------



## cat616

Hi Avalon3,

I think you are going to like it here!


----------



## Lynn

Welcome  Avalon3. I am thinking of getting my mother a Kindle so we can share books. This is a great forum- lots of info and fun!

Lynn


----------



## Guest

Doh!  Now everybody knows where Springfield is!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bacardi Jim said:


> Doh! Now everybody knows where Springfield is!


yeah.. . .Virginia


----------



## sjc

Welcome.  Smart thing you and your sister have done.  I can't do that with mine...our tastes are too varied.  We are neighbors (sort of) I'm in RI.  Enjoy your Kindle...it's BETTER than sliced bread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Avalon3 said:


> I got my Kindle a year ago and I just found this forum through Amazon's Kindle Forum. I love my Kindle and have over 400 books downloaded. One day I bought so many books my credit card security department called me and asked if I made all those purchases. I told them "yes" and after that they didn't call again.
> 
> There's so many great things about having the Kindle. Regular books take up so much space and need to be dusted. I like the larger font and the newspaper print is easy on the eyes. I like being able to search the web through my Kindle and to send myself email.
> 
> My sister Debbie lives in Texas. We like a lot of the same books. I bought her a Kindle and kept the account under my name. So she has access to all of my books.
> 
> Long live the Kindle!


Welcome to the Kindleboards, Avalon!

You'll probably enjoy our Book Corner, free books, bargain books, and members' favorites! Plus we're going to have book clubs starting in January!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome to Kindleboards Avalon3. Sounds as if you will fit right in here. We are all Kindleholics! Love the story about your CC company calling you.   Look forward to more posts from you.

Linda


----------



## chynared21

*Hello and welcome aboard *


----------



## sebat

Welcome to the board. If you buy books like that, you'll fit right in. 



Bacardi Jim said:


> Doh! Now everybody knows where Springfield is!


Only one of many. There are 35 states with a Springfield in them. 

I still think the Simpsons are from Springfield, IL. I don't care who won the contest.


----------



## Angela

Hi Avalon and welcome to the family!! Glad to have you here. Does your sister know about KindleBoards, too? Tell her to come join us. I am in Texas, too!


----------



## Guest

sebat said:


> Welcome to the board. If you buy books like that, you'll fit right in.
> 
> Only one of many. There are 35 states with a Springfield in them.
> 
> I still think the Simpsons are from Springfield, IL. I don't care who won the contest.


Well, you know.... in the movie, we discover that Springfield's "mystery state" is bordered by Ohio, Nevada, Kentucky and Maine.


----------



## Jade

Hello Avalon and welcome


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Welcome! I am new here too, but I can assure you it is a great place to be...lol! Lots of people with the same addiction.


----------



## Avalon3

Angela said:


> Hi Avalon and welcome to the family!! Glad to have you here. Does your sister know about KindleBoards, too? Tell her to come join us. I am in Texas, too!


Thanks to everyone here for the warm welcome. I hope this forum continues to grow. 
Both my sister and I were born in San Antonio, TX. Yes, I told my sister in Texas about the Kinde Board and I sent her the link. I have a daughter who lives in Springfield, MO and a girlfriend in Springfield, Oregon.

Of all the Springfield's in the US Springfield, MA is largest in population and then Springfield, MO.


----------



## sebat

Avalon3 said:


> Thanks to everyone here for the warm welcome. I hope this forum continues to grow.
> Both my sister and I were born in San Antonio, TX. Yes, I told my sister in Texas about the Kinde Board and I sent her the link. I have a daughter who lives in Springfield, MO and a girlfriend in Springfield, Oregon.
> 
> Of all the Springfield's in the US Springfield, MA is largest in population and then Springfield, MO.


When my husband took his boards for his RDCS we were living in Springfield, IL. He show up at the appointed time and they didn't have his name. Come to find out they had registered him to take the test in Springfield, MA. He didn't make it for his appointed time. 

They are all nice small cities. I think Springfield, IL was around 115,000 when I lived there.


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Aboard, Avalon3

You are smart to put both the Kindles under one account so you can share books. 
Wow, you so have lot of book reading to do ahead of you!

Nice to meet you,

-sailor


----------



## Leslie

Hi Avalon, welcome from a fellow New Englander...I'm in Maine.

Glad to have you here! This is a great forum.

Leslie


----------



## Avalon3

sebat said:


> When my husband took his boards for his RDCS we were living in Springfield, IL. He show up at the appointed time and they didn't have his name. Come to find out they had registered him to take the test in Springfield, MA. He didn't make it for his appointed time.
> 
> They are all nice small cities. I think Springfield, IL was around 115,000 when I lived there.


That's funny! Although I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time. I'm going to sound stupid here and ask what RDCS stands for.


----------



## Avalon3

Any Kindler owners from Massachusetts?

A couple of months ago I was in a restaurant reading my Kindle.  The waitress said she had another customer before that had an electronic book.  She didn't say if it was a Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sebat said:


> Welcome to the board. If you buy books like that, you'll fit right in.
> 
> Only one of many. There are 35 states with a Springfield in them.
> 
> I still think the Simpsons are from Springfield, IL. I don't care who won the contest.


Based on the US Census Bureau/gazatteer, more than that!

http://www.census.gov/cgi-bin/gazetteer

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hard to believe we don't have an Mass Kindlers?  We've got plenty of Kindler mass.



Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hard to believe we don't have an Mass Kindlers? We've got plenty of Kindler mass.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Marci




----------



## Leslie

We have two in NH and I'm in Maine. I know there are two other board members here in Maine but they don't post much.

L


----------



## mwb

Well, there's at least one more!  

Been a kindle owner for about 8 months.  After reading the Amazon board all this time but growing increasing frustrated with it, found this one and I'm delighted - way, way better.

I got three co-workers to buy their own Kindles and I once sat on the subway opposite someone with a Kindle.

And I've fielded dozens of "What is that?" "Is that a Kindle?" questions during that time.  

Our time is coming...


----------



## Cowgirl

I use to live in North Andover, MA until 3 years ago...does that count?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats on your first post mwb & welcome to Kindleboards! I also found my way here from Amazon & love it. Please go to Intro/Welcome board and introduce yourself.  Where are you from and what type books do you like?I want you to receive a warm welcome from other members here. We are a friendly group & have fun here. Lucky you, having the opportunity to demonstrate your Kindle. Be sure and visit The Book Corner, we have bookclubs starting in Jan.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats on your first post mwb & welcome to Kindleboards! I also found my way here from Amazon & love it. Please go to Intro/Welcome board and introduce yourself. Where are you from and what type books do you like?I want you to receive a warm welcome from other members here. We are a friendly group & have fun here. Lucky you, having the opportunity to demonstrate your Kindle. Be sure and visit The Book Corner, we have bookclubs starting in Jan.
> 
> Linda


Linda. . . .He's ON the Intro/Welcome Board. . . .and he just DID introduce himself. . . . 

Welcome mwb!!

Ann


----------



## Avalon3

mwb said:


> Well, there's at least one more!
> 
> Been a kindle owner for about 8 months. After reading the Amazon board all this time but growing increasing frustrated with it, found this one and I'm delighted - way, way better.
> 
> I got three co-workers to buy their own Kindles and I once sat on the subway opposite someone with a Kindle.
> 
> And I've fielded dozens of "What is that?" "Is that a Kindle?" questions during that time.
> 
> Our time is coming...


Yeah!! Glad to have you here. I was at the Boston Aquarium this last July. My sister took off with our grandkids and I sat down and read my Kindle. I had an older woman sitting next to me and she said her daughter wanted to get her one.

I found my way here from Amazon December 3rd. This is a great group of Kindler's. We look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## mwb

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Linda. . . .He's ON the Intro/Welcome Board. . . .and he just DID introduce himself. . . .
> 
> Welcome mwb!!
> 
> Ann


Yup, that's what I thought.

Jeepers, if I tell all now then who will buy my tell all autobiography when it comes out?*

* All lies. There is no tell all autobiography in the works. Although there are rumors of a mini-series on cable access television called "Me! Apparently You Really Have Nothing Better to Watch at 3 AM."

----------------
Listening to: Yoshikazu Iwamoto - Koku
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Leslie

Welcome MWB! Glad to have you here...

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Linda. . . .He's ON the Intro/Welcome Board. . . .and he just DID introduce himself. . . .
> 
> Welcome mwb!!
> 
> Ann


Thanks Ann & sorry MWB. In defense of myself that post was made prior to my first cup of coffee.


----------



## mwb

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Ann & sorry MWB. In defense of myself that post was made prior to my first cup of coffee.


The trick is to never actually stop drinking coffee, so there is no coffee "downtime." 

Thanks for the welcome all.

I've been spending a delightful day (off and on) getting caught up on the forum.

----------------
Listening to: M. S. Subbulakshmi - Vishnu Sahasranamam
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Angela

Howdy mwb and welcome to the boards! Great to have you here.


----------



## rawlus®

i'm from MA - i get the occasional question or two about the kindle - but my smart car gets far more attention than the kindle does.


----------



## qotdr

I'm in Mass. I'm the only one I know that has one. I do have a friend that I think is going to get one for X-mas (good luck with that-LOL). When I mention I have one I get blank stares. But most people I know aren't into reading like I am.


----------



## LyndaC

I grew up south of Boston and moved to FL 5 yrs ago. I return to Mass frequently and find I get a lot more questions about my Kindle up there than down here. Haven't met anyone who reads like I do down here. I may live in FL, but my heart remains in Boston!


----------



## Lynda

I'm in Jamaica Plain area of Boston, happily using my Kindle. I've taken it into work by request a few times to show...another coworker bought one and several either plan to give or receive one for the holidays. I love it.  Went to Myrtle Beach last month and spent a happy warm weekend on the beach reading away...total bliss. 
            Lynda


----------



## Leslie

Hi Massachusetts Lynda, welcome! Glad to have you here. I'm in Maine and enjoying some miserable weather this morning.

L


----------



## tessa

Hi glad your here


----------



## Avalon3

Lynda said:


> I'm in Jamaica Plain area of Boston, happily using my Kindle. I've taken it into work by request a few times to show...another coworker bought one and several either plan to give or receive one for the holidays. I love it. Went to Myrtle Beach last month and spent a happy warm weekend on the beach reading away...total bliss.
> Lynda


Welcome Lynda!

I'm in Springfield, MA. I had my Kindle at the aquarium in Boston this last summer. I had people ask about it. I told them how much I love it and showed them what it could do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To all our Mass Kindlers:

The news just said that 350,000 people across the state are without power due to the storms.  Hope everyone is staying warm and that your Kindle is fully charged!

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To all our Mass Kindlers:
> 
> The news just said that 350,000 people across the state are without power due to the storms. Hope everyone is staying warm and that your Kindle is fully charged!
> 
> Betsy


Oh... How well I remember those terrible ice storms in Massachusetts that destroyed my trees and kept me in the dark for days. When I get sad and start missing New England I just remember the noreaster's. I hope the power comes back on quickly...stay warm.


----------

